# Where Can I find a 3.5 Inch Flush Valve?



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

I need to replace the 3.5 inch flush valve on my American Standard toilet. Noone seems to carry this larger size flush valve. At this point, I don't care if its the flapper or tower design, i just need a 3.5 inch flush valve.

Does anyone else besides American Standard use this larger size?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What part of it is 3-1/2"?
Ive never heard of a flush valve rated by size.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

most flushvalves are all the same size as far as I know..flappers differ..did you measure your flushvalve and another standard one????


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

limitdiy said:


> I need to replace the 3.5 inch flush valve on my American Standard toilet. Noone seems to carry this larger size flush valve. At this point, I don't care if its the flapper or tower design, i just need a 3.5 inch flush valve.
> 
> Does anyone else besides American Standard use this larger size?


have a look here: http://www.plumbingsupply.com/toilet-flush-valves.html


----------



## hummer4x4guy (Jan 9, 2012)

IF you cant find the proper flush valve... Eljer does make a 4" flush valve toilet and it is awesome! Tho yes you would have to get a whole new toilet. Thats the only help I have to offer. And my help is worth what you paid for it. 
Joel


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

When you say flush valve this is first thing that comes to my mind! :laughing:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Is this what you need? The green/blue edged flush valve?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> Is this what you need? The green/blue edged flush valve?


could you get it alittle closer I can't see it:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

hammerlane said:


> Is this what you need? The green/blue edged flush valve?


that is exactly what I needed. Noone had the bigger 3.5 inch flush valve. Finally there was a store, not too far away from me that was an American Standard dealer, and they had that part.

When I say 3.5 inch , I mean the diameter of the hole on the bottom of the tank. Normally, its around 3inches or less, i think. But this American Standard champion toilet I have, it was apparently bigger.

that dang flush valve cost me 40 dollars.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I had to buy 4, for a customer that were really old Kohler brand and he paid well over $300.00 each for them.
I tryed to tell him he could buy a whole toilet for less.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

limitdiy said:


> that is exactly what I needed.....
> 
> that dang flush valve cost me 40 dollars.


I needed the same. The blue seal kept leaking. My tank part # was 4260.

After looking online I saw a lot of people had trouble with these Champion 4 flush valves from American Standard. From what I understood, Am Standard knew the original blue seals were faulty. They would "bubble up" or "blister" and cause the leaking. 

I called American Standard and without even asking how old the toilet was they sent me a free seal.

Anyway here is where I obtained my info: read post #10

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/t...-standard-champion-4-toilet-any-better.html#b


----------

